

Ask HN: I'm frustrated with Github - please explain something to me - sixQuarks

OK, I see the value of github and everything, but I'm always frustrated when I follow a link to github and there are no visual examples of what the hell the thing does.
&#60;p&#62;
Do programmers just automatically envision what the script can do?
&#60;p&#62;
Is there any value in github for a non-programmer?
======
gerggerg
_Do programmers just automatically envision what the script can do?_

No we read the docs.

 _Is there any value in github for a non-programmer?_ Not really. There are a
few esoteric repos of non code / code related files but the intended use is
for easy code hosting and sharing.

There are also a lot of repos without documentation or examples. There's
nothing wrong with that. They probably don't want you to use the code yet.

------
kingofspain
I don't know about for non-programmers but I'd certainly like to see more
screenshots/examples - especially for projects where it's relatively easy,
like JS.

I see innumerable github links to JS libraries especially and I just don't
have the time to evaluate the code on all of them. A little demo can make the
world of difference.

------
pdenya
This frustrates me too. At least half of the releases I see on GitHub could
use a screenshot. For technically minded non-programmers there are
instructions on a lot of projects on how to download and build but anyone who
has never used a command line likely won't get much use from it.

------
sixQuarks
Well, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that wishes there was more of a
visual element. Thanks for the replies.

------
xxqs
it's a great platform for developer collaboration.

For distributing the software, I still prefer SF.net

